# PM value of Franklin Mint Medallion



## Chuck_Revised (Feb 19, 2008)

Check me out on this...

A Franklin Mint Medallion is 24kt Gold plated (10mm thickness) over Sterling silver (1000 grains or 2.08 troy oz of silver). The coin is 2" in diameter and 1/8" thick and overall weight is 2.14 troy oz. Based on this, there's .06 oz. or slightly less than 2 grams of gold per coin.

Would some kind soul use the thickness of the plate and dimensions of the coin to calculate the quantity of gold per coin? I'm looking for confirmation of the above paragraph from another angle.

All input is appreciated. I may have an opportunity to buy a complete set of 100 coins. 

:shock:


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 19, 2008)

Chuck,

I've never seen plating that is 10 mm thick. That's 1 cm thick or just less than 1/2 " thick plate!!!

Something is wrong with your information. Maybe it's 10 micro inches thick.

Steve


----------



## Chuck_Revised (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks, Steve. The web page used mm and it didn't penetrate. 10 micro inches should be correct, although it seems a little light for Franklin Mint.


----------



## tlcarrig (Feb 19, 2008)

Could it be point one oh mm (.10mm) and you just missed the decimal point. Sometime these adds aren't printed too good so mayhaps it wasnt even there. I don't know if that would put the coating more in line with Franklin Mint's standards or not. Just an idea.


----------



## AKDan (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, if you know the silver weighs 2.08 T, and the total coin weighs 2.14T, then the gold must be .06T of the total, or did I miss something? Or, are you trying to get someone to calculate the plating thickness based on the total area of the coin and the known gold weight?


----------



## Chuck_Revised (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm looking for confirmation of the weight of the gold through math.

Surface Area of a Cylinder = 2pi(r)(sqd) + 2pi(r)(h)
2(3.14)1(sqd) + 2(3.14)1(.125) = 7.065 inches area

Soooo.... the area x thickness (10 micro inch) = .007 cu. in.

Gold kg/cu.m = 19320=19,320,000 grams/cu.m

.007 cu in = .0000001 cu.m

thusly, our gold plate = 1.932 grams!


----------



## Chuck_Revised (Feb 20, 2008)

Please verify the accuracy of my logic and math. Does this make sense?

To you experienced refiners....

What are your estimates of *realized* gold and silver after refining from 100 coins as described above?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 20, 2008)

Ten microinches is .000010". One square inch of 10 microinch gold is worth about $.094. Therefore, 7 sq.in. of 10 micro" gold is worth about $.65 - about .02 grams.


----------



## Chuck_Revised (Feb 20, 2008)

I see it! I'm off 2 decimal places. That's why I posted the question. I haven't done this kind of mathematical exercise in quite awhile. It seems the weight difference information (2.14 - 2.08 = .06T) is probably not reliable.

Never mind the gold side of the refining question!


----------



## Kalf999 (Apr 19, 2008)

lazersteve said:


> Chuck,
> 
> I've never seen plating that is 10 mm thick. That's 1 cm thick or just less than 1/2 " thick plate!!!
> 
> ...




ISO-Problems 

In Europe (not UK) we all use Metric values.

m=Meter
cm=Centimeter
mm (!) millimeter
um (!)= micrometer (1/1000 th of a millimeter) , note that a lot of sellers will not hesitate to abbreviate micrometer into mm !!!


----------

